# Foster Carers/Homes



## sussex helper (Nov 22, 2010)

Sussex German Shepherd Rescue are always looking for foster homes... Can you help?
Perhaps you have owned a German Shepherd or another breed of dog before, maybe your own dog has died or you cannot commit yourself to giving a dog a permanent home, but would still like to help in some way... 
If so have you considered short term fostering?
Fostering provides a dog in need with temporary care and accommodation before it finds that special loving forever home.
Fostering is very rewarding but requires emotional commitment and patience. All vet and food costs are covered by the rescue.
If you are interested in becoming a dog foster carer please visit our friendly on-line forum
Home - Sussex German Shepherd Rescue

Look forward to hearing from you:thumbup:
Sussex German Shepherd Rescue Team


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you just looking for fosterers in Sussex or throughout the uk?


----------



## sussex helper (Nov 22, 2010)

throughout the uk.:thumbup:


----------

